# Attempt at licorice allsorts



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 25, 2014)

It didn't go well. Really. Looks ok in the moulds. I don't think it will look so cool unmoulded. I have to go clean up the explosion of soapy panicked caustic doom in the kitchen I created.


----------



## Em522 (Jan 25, 2014)

I like them! How did you get the vertical strips, was the black already cured?


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry about the caustic doom but your description and Beaker made me laugh!  Love the Allsorts .. looking forward to cut pics.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 25, 2014)

I love them (not real ones ewww  ).
Can't wait to see them cut.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

Em522 said:


> I like them! How did you get the vertical strips, was the black already cured?



I made the aniseed black soap yesterday and butchered it today.  It needed to be a bit soft still. My cutting was very wobbly which will be seen when cut lol.


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> Sorry about the caustic doom but your description and Beaker made me laugh! Love the Allsorts .. looking forward to cut pics.



Beaker is even better when he moves -


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

fuzz-juzz said:


> I love them (not real ones ewww  ).
> Can't wait to see them cut.



Yeah, I figure most people will either love them or hate them. Licorice is one of those things.  My kids think it stinks hehe.


----------



## seven (Jan 26, 2014)

Come on Derpina, dont torture us any longer, give us some cut pics pretty please


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 26, 2014)

seven said:


> Come on Derpina, dont torture us any longer, give us some cut pics pretty please



LOL you have good timing. Done! They aren't what I ever pictured but I like em anyway. One looks like an umpire's jersey sewn by a drunken seamstress.


----------



## newbie (Jan 26, 2014)

These turned out great! Love them.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 26, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## houseofwool (Jan 26, 2014)

Well done!


----------



## honeysuds (Jan 26, 2014)

The drunken seamstress comment made me 

Seriously though, they look great!


----------



## Em522 (Jan 26, 2014)

I like them both but the purple and black is especially beautiful!


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jan 26, 2014)

These look great!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 26, 2014)

They turned out great!  I love how the creamy colours contrast the black stripes.


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep, love em'!


----------



## kikajess (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh my gosh. Those are too cool. Love X infinity.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 26, 2014)

Those are just wonderful! They're so fun!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 26, 2014)

Love it!! I think they turned out great! Don't know which one I like best...


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> One looks like an umpire's jersey sewn by a drunken seamstress.



I love them .. very Tim Burton'esque'


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks all!  I've grown a brain and worked out a better way to do stripes next time so might try again another day. When it comes to my learning speed I'd be out paced by a sloth. Love mucking around and working things out the very hard way though.


----------



## grayceworks (Jan 27, 2014)

Those look amazing. I always love looking at all sorts of candies, and those look just like candy!  

Funny thing about licorice. I used to HATE HATE HATE black licorice. (Like, really hate, can you tell?) Couldn't even stand the smell of it. Used to pick out all the black jellybeans and gumdrops too. But now.... I love the SMELL of it. And anise and fennel. And I like real licorice candy now too --- but not the artificial stuff, that is still eww. And Ouzo. Like the smell, hate the taste. lol  It's weird how tastes change with time.


----------



## seven (Jan 27, 2014)

I hate lico in real life, but i dont mind at all showering with those soaps you made, Derpina. The b&w is my personal fave. You're becoming a pro with embeds..


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 27, 2014)

Those turned out awesome and I love licorice.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Derpina Bubbles said:


> Thanks all!  I've grown a brain and worked out a better way to do stripes next time



I hope you don't change them too much, I love how organic they are .. they look like they move and breathe and if music started they might dance!


----------



## Jencat (Jan 28, 2014)

I love them!  I think they are much cooler than if the black had been in perfect stripes.


----------

